# com demanar una beguda...



## T-M

Hola a todos,

Bueno, llevo un par de meses estudiando el catalán, y bueno, como ya sabéis los bares y las tiendas son lugares muy buenos para practicar... teniendo eso en cuenta, son correctas las frases siguientes? (Entiendo que no es la pregunta más erudita que habréis leído aquí...)

_Em portes una cervesa? 
Posa'm una canya, si us plau.
_
Gracias,

T-M


----------



## Agró

Són correctes. No superarien un test de bones maneres pensat per un britànic, però estan bé.


----------



## elaltavoz

Sí, són plenament correctes.


----------



## gvergara

T-M said:


> _Em portes una cervesa?
> Posa'm una canya, si us plau._


Supongo que lo que quiere decir Agró es que tus propuestas son correctas (confirmado por elaltavoz), pero que el imperativo puede sonar demasiado directo. En catalán, al igual que en inglés y en muchas otras lenguas, hay mecanismos para hacer una orden o petición más amable o educada, como por ejemplo _Podries portar-me una cervesa, si us plau?// M'agradaria beure una cervesa, me la podries portar, si us plau?// Seria possible que em portessis una cervesa, si us plau?_ son alternativas que, sin ser nativo, me suenan más corteses. Saludos,

Gonzalo


----------



## germanbz

Gramaticalment serà molt correcte, però a mi que he treballat a l'altre costat d'una barra, ve ú i em diu això de: _*Em portes una cervesa?* sense més, sense un condicional o sense un per favor...i la mirada que podria dur-se, seria qualsevol cosa menys dolça._


----------



## T-M

Muchísimas gracias a todos por las respuestas. 
Muy interesante lo que decís. Entonces, creeís que el castellano es más directo? Siempre oigo "ponme...", "me pones...?", "quiero..." etc. Estaís diciendo que la lengua catalana exige un nivel de cortesía más alto?
Suena mejor así? >> _Voldria un(a)... _


----------



## T-M

El otro dia el camarero me ha preguntado (con una sonrisa)... _Que vols?... _bastante directo, no?


----------



## gvergara

T-M said:


> Muchísimas gracias a todos por las respuestas.
> Muy interesante lo que decís. Entonces, creeís que el castellano es más directo? Siempre oigo "ponme...", "me pones...?", "quiero..." etc. Estaís diciendo que la lengua catalana exige un nivel de cortesía más alto?
> Suena mejor así? >> _Voldria un(a)... _


Creo que por estos pastos sudamericanos no somos tan directos. Ni el cliente ni el mesero.


----------

